# Scattante R-670 bike



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm considering this bike for $1,170.00 with 10% back to buy some Ultegra brakes. Here is the bike:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1081554_-1_1511002_1511000_400306

I found one at the shop near me. Any thoughts on this bike? How would it ride? I'm not really a roadie but just looking. 

Thx,

Jay


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

The CFR Sport is a better deal, IMO.

You're less likely to notice the shifter differences than the ride characteristics, especially if you don't road-race.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd agree with zriggle about the CFR to an extent. 105/Tiagra isn't garbage, and the lack of 10-speed is not that much of a big deal, but some riders would be so pressed to have higher end components for whatever reason and eventually spend more money through the "mod route". While the CFR is giving you full carbon for the money - and just like components, some people will have an itch for that - ride quality is subjective. Test ride both to find which one feels better and more satisfying.

Irrelevant but fyi: A carbon "eBay frame" costs less than an upgrade to full Ultegra down the road.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I ride a very similar bike (Fuji Roubaix with ultegra) and I like it a lot. It is less harsh than the full aluminum bike I had before it. I feel it is a pretty good all around road bike. Personally, I'd rather have the Ultegra than a carbon frame.


----------



## flasheswoman (May 27, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> the lack of 10-speed is not that much of a big deal


 bout 10 speed eh, to me it aint not important, i loove the way 10 speed handle my bikey.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I would go with the R670 simply based on the fact that it is a proven frame. I'm not sure about the CFR. The Scattante aluminum frames have been around for so many years and have proven their worth. I still see more R 550/560s and R650/660s than CFR bikes. That's not to say that the CFR isn't a good bike, but I believe that a lot of people look at value oriented bikes have done their research too and have considered that this is an area where the aluminum frame might be a better purchase than the carbon model. It is carbon, but I doubt you can compare it to an OCLV level bike in ride and stiffness. With the R670, it probably comes a lot closer to riding like a high end aluminum frame though. Heck, it probably is a highend aluminum frame with a different name on it. Stick with what you want if it fits. You won't find any more value in an CFR frame outside of how it fits. At least if you don't like the R670 a year from now, you can probably recoup most (if not all)of what you paid for it by parting it out. The same can't be said for the CFR Sport.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*Cool thing*

Is this bike has full 10-speed Ultegra, Ksyrium Elite wheels, and a decent FSA standard crankset. It does have carbon seatstays with a pretty long headtube to get my hands up. The seat kind of socks and the post, bars, stem, and brakes are cheap. The cool think is I would get 110 back in Performance points that I could use to buy Ultegra brakes (well at least over half of them).


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought this bike and love it. While I'm not entirely in love with the frame. Everything else is topnotch IMO. Ultegra 6700 all around and Ksyrium wheels??? For that price? You can't beat it!
The bike itself seems very snappy and just wants to go when I put the power to it. It weighed in just over 19 lbs. with nothing on it. Which isn't to bad I guess. 
I am pondering going with the Ultegra 11-28 cassette just cause I do some serious climbing here in CO. and I no longer have my compact crank. The 670 comes with a FSA Energy crank 53-39 and a 12-25 cassette, so I can't just spin up the hills like before.
All in all. Very please with my purchase and would recommend it anyone that is looking the best bang for their buck. (anyone sat and thought about what that phrase actually means)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*Great feedback*



Pwnt said:


> I bought this bike and love it. While I'm not entirely in love with the frame. Everything else is topnotch IMO. Ultegra 6700 all around and Ksyrium wheels??? For that price? You can't beat it!
> The bike itself seems very snappy and just wants to go when I put the power to it. It weighed in just over 19 lbs. with nothing on it. Which isn't to bad I guess.
> I am pondering going with the Ultegra 11-28 cassette just cause I do some serious climbing here in CO. and I no longer have my compact crank. The 670 comes with a FSA Energy crank 53-39 and a 12-25 cassette, so I can't just spin up the hills like before.
> All in all. Very please with my purchase and would recommend it anyone that is looking the best bang for their buck. (anyone sat and thought about what that phrase actually means)


Scanttante makes a red BB30 BB with FSA carbon frame with a full carbon frame and Ultegra frame. It is on sale for $1,740.00. The wheelset is a cheaper model then the R670 but the frame may be better but I'm not sold on the full carbon frame is the smoothest notion.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

I stopped into Performance the other day to pick up a couple of MTB tubes and couldn't help but notice their newest carbon bikes. Without a doubt these are the best looking Scattante carbon frames I've ever seen. Decent colors/ graphics and very substancial in appearance......huge bottom bracket area for instance. I'd definitely ride one of these before committing to aluminum. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## yosep.kim (Jun 18, 2012)

*R670 is awesome*

I bought a Scatantte R670 a couple of weeks ago, and it is a flat-out awesome bike. I bought it from a local Performence Bike store. At they time of purchase, they were doing a 30% discount, so I ended up getting the bike below $900 dollars. They gave the money back in the form of store credit, which I used to buy Shimano 105 pedals, shoes, a computer, water bottle cages, and an emergency kit in a bag. 

The bike itself is more awesome than the sweet deal I got. It rides really smoothly. The weight of the bike without the pedals came in 19.5 lbs, which was fine with me. The wheel sets were not bad at all.

I totally recommend this bike to novice/intermediate cyclists!


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

yosep.kim said:


> I bought a Scatantte R670 a couple of weeks ago, and it is a flat-out awesome bike. I bought it from a local Performence Bike store. At they time of purchase, they were doing a 30% discount, so I ended up getting the bike below $900 dollars. They gave the money back in the form of store credit, which I used to buy Shimano 105 pedals, shoes, a computer, water bottle cages, and an emergency kit in a bag.
> 
> The bike itself is more awesome than the sweet deal I got. It rides really smoothly. The weight of the bike without the pedals came in 19.5 lbs, which was fine with me. The wheel sets were not bad at all.
> 
> I totally recommend this bike to novice/intermediate cyclists!


How did you manage this?? I'm looking at this right now, and it's 1300 on sale. I gotta get a discount on this... somehow


----------



## yosep.kim (Jun 18, 2012)

The online price was $1299, but when I got to the store, they were selling it for $1199. They also had 30% off for everything for their 30th anniversary. That's how I was able to buy mine for $840, which was almost a steal. I heard that a full Ultegra drivetrain set costs as much or more. FYI, I live in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

Yosep, am I right in reading that the R670 doesn't have a full Ultegra drivetrain. it's got a tiagra cassette and tiagra front derailleur. Look at yours and check will you?

Does it shift beautifully? What bikes did you ride to compare it to?


----------



## yosep.kim (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. Both deraillers and the shifters are ultegra. I am not so sure of cassette. I will check it tomorrow for you. I was using a Trek d.s. 8.3 hybrid which had shimano acera on it. I know its not much to.compare, but mine shifts beauuutifully. My biker friends love it as well. I still love my bike and I ride it any free time I get. Last time I clocked at 40 miles per hour going down on a slight downhill. It was amazing. Hope this helps.


----------



## yosep.kim (Jun 18, 2012)

yosep.kim said:


> Sorry for the late response. Both deraillers and the shifters are ultegra. I am not so sure of cassette. I will check it tomorrow for you. I was using a Trek d.s. 8.3 hybrid which had shimano acera on it. I know its not much to.compare, but mine shifts beauuutifully. My biker friends love it as well. I still love my bike and I ride it any free time I get. Last time I clocked at 40 miles per hour going down on a slight downhill. It was amazing. Hope this helps.


I checked the cassette, and it was Shimano 105. Thanks.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

If you're considering the Scat bikes, you'e probably not all that hung up on brands (this is a good thing). Given that, I'd also consider the Bikes Direct / Sette etc online vendors if you're comfortable buying online. At any given price point. you're going to get a nicer bike from the online guys. Also, they're all probably made in the same factories. 

Also, IMO, spend the extra cash and get 105. I'm sure Tiagra is perfectly adequate, but 105 is the sweetspot of price vs. performance, IMO. Also, the difference between 105 and Ultegra is pretty slim these days.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Is Perfromance cutting costs now? Scattante R6s have always had Ultegra front derailleurs. Does 6700 cost that much more to justify a change to Tiagra?


----------



## yosep.kim (Jun 18, 2012)

terbennett said:


> Is Perfromance cutting costs now? Scattante R6s have always had Ultegra front derailleurs. Does 6700 cost that much more to justify a change to Tiagra?


Aw... I see that the front derailleur is Tiagara now... Mine is '11 model. That's a bummer.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1116267_-1___400306


----------

